# internal temps for different meats...



## jnk556 (Dec 24, 2015)

Newbe here, with a 30" masterbuilt digital smoker, gonna get it seasoned and cook my first roast here in the next day or so.  Just curious if someone could pass along safe internal temps for different meats like Beef, pork, lamb, ect.

Thanks all.


----------



## lamar (Dec 25, 2015)

140 is considered safe for all but poultry. 165 for birds.

Welcome to the forum..   

Lamar


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2015)

Here is a link to the USDA temp chart:

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal...e-minimum-internal-temperature-chart/ct_index


----------



## foamheart (Dec 25, 2015)

Here's  another, its what I use sometimes for reference.













TEMPERATURES.jpg



__ foamheart
__ Dec 25, 2015


----------



## jnk556 (Dec 25, 2015)

Awesome!  Just what i was needing thanks all!


----------

